

A Generative Model of Dependency Graphs to Better Understand Software Evolution [pdf] - josephmosby
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.7921

======
dreamweapon
Nice, but better to link to the canonical (and more lightweight) URL for arxiv
entries:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.7921](http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.7921)

